# Guadalupe River State Park



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

My awesome, USAF veteran wife, and I spent the past few days camped out at Guadalupe River State Park, checking it out as a fly fishing location for our Team Project Healing Waters San Antonio & San Marcos Programs.

This beautiful park is less than an hour from Audie L. Murphy VA hospital . . . . has good access for disabled veterans . . . . and the staff seem eager and willing to host us for a day of fly fishing and fun. It could also serve as an overnight venue.

We discussed possible dates in the autumn months.

Our State Parks are treasures to behold . . . . and preserve . . . . and enjoy.

Let's go fishing


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*park*

Beautiful Mike! Love the pictures. :an5:Looks fishy to me.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

flynut said:


> Beautiful Mike! Love the pictures. :an5:Looks fishy to me.


A few more warm days and this place is going to light up. No signs of spawning yet . . . but it is just around the corner.

BTW - Saw LOTS of carp and small mouth buffalo feeding. Take a nymph or damsel fly, weight it, and drift into a herd of these guys. Hang On!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you say... carp? I'm on my way.

Nice meeting you at troutfest Mike. Lets set up a trip soon.

Brandon


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonFox said:


> Did you say... carp? I'm on my way.
> 
> Nice meeting you at troutfest Mike. Lets set up a trip soon.
> 
> Brandon


We are on next month. Check your calendar for the 3rd. TF and RS will join us.


----------

